# Got new string.. HATE the color



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

Had a new WC set put on. Turns out the color does not look as great on the bow as I thought it would. This may be a dumb question, it probably wont be my last. Can I simply cover the unwanted color with a sharpie or some other permanent marker? I don't see why not, but the string was obviously not cheap, I don't want to inflict damage through ignorance. At least not in this way.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I personally wouldn't mess with perfectly good string and wouldn't want anything to prevent it from retaining wax. It kind of goes along the line of coloring crane rigging with paint or anything else that holds a load. String inspection is important to me, no different that inspecting crane rigging.

I wouldn't really worry about the color. I doubt anybody else could give two rips about it.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

It's mind over matter. The mind don't mind and the body don't matter.. They don't give them strings away..What color is the string and for what kinda bow? I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My string is ugly too, but it kills elk just fine.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Let it be. It will get dirty soon enough.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless it's pink that's just wrong . j/k


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Post up pics and let us all vote


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

Well it's not pink but it's not far off. Was supposed to be a much deeper red, I didn't want the bright red so I went with black cherry, on my computer screen through the WC website it just looked like a deep red, more subdued than the standard red. It came in a lot brighter, and a lot pinker, than I expected. 

It's not the end of the world. I will shoot the hell out of it either way. I am not hell bent on coloring on the string, the idea of coloring on it is really just a background idea. Really just wanted to see if it would be a problem for the string itself.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the string won't care either way


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*String color*

Next time you need a new set, go see one of our members, Dark Archer Customs(alpinebowman)! He makes a great set and his service is second to NONE!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Once of my favorite mixes on my black bow was the blackcherry/purple. Looked sweet but black cherry certainly doesn't work with a lot of the colors. For a deeper red try the mtn berry next time. It looks like a old indian earthy red.


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

alpinebowman said:


> Once of my favorite mixes on my black bow was the blackcherry/purple. Looked sweet but black cherry certainly doesn't work with a lot of the colors. For a deeper red try the mtn berry next time. It looks like a old indian earthy red.


Thanks! I think part of the problem is I trusted the color I was being shown by my computer monitor.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Echo said:


> Thanks! I think part of the problem is I trusted the color I was being shown by my computer monitor.


 It is hard since the photos are hard to get to look as they are. I think everyone gets burned occasionally by it.


----------

